# Remington sells ammo biz off to JJE Capital



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

darn wsj paywall

Firearms maker Remington Outdoor Co. has agreed to sell its ammunition business out of bankruptcy to South Carolina-based investment firm JJE Capital Holdings LLC for $65 million plus the assumption of liabilities, subject to better offers.

The JJE offer came in the form of a stalking-horse bid, setting a floor on the sale price for Remington's ammunition business, which the company has been marketing while in chapter 11. Remington filed for bankruptcy protection in July and has been open to selling its ammunition and firearms...

https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/ban...ss-11599680366

Reviving the American Dream

Headquartered in Columbia, South Carolina, JJE Capital has subsidiary companies in Florida, North Carolina and various cities in South Carolina. Our focus is on pursuing customers ranging from new or established businesses with

Jamin McCallum is owner / CEO

https://jjech.com/about-us/

As a small arms expert in the military, Jamin's love for the M16/AR15 platform began. In the early days of PSA, a "mis-shipment" of what was supposed to be PMAG's came as buffer tubes. This began his quest to find out how to PSA could develop our very own AR-15. In 13 short years a lot has happened. Jamin has lead PSA to a full-scale AR
https://palmettostatearmory.com/about-psa.html


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Dodged the paywall with Rueters. Don't have enough posts yet to be allowed to link.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ammo is big money right now. average 308 in 200 round bulk offered as a deal at $2 a round yesterday. Average 5.56 $1 a round. I have what we need . I do want some 338 but at $2.50 for cheap stuff to $5 I will pass.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I should have bought more, but being off work I chose to buy stuff for 12 and 20 gauge. 

Maybe PSA will have ammo to test fire their firearms now.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Ammo is big money right now. average 308 in 200 round bulk offered as a deal at $2 a round yesterday. Average 5.56 $1 a round. I have what we need . I do want some 338 but at $2.50 for cheap stuff to $5 I will pass.


Prices and availability of ammo is now critical. Most of us here have (like YOU) been buying and storing ammo for 20 years... when it was often on sale, and stacked deep on the retail shelves. Those who didn't were not paying attention. Must be a crazy "prepper" thing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Ammo is big money right now. average 308 in 200 round bulk offered as a deal at $2 a round yesterday. Average 5.56 $1 a round. I have what we need . I do want some 338 but at $2.50 for cheap stuff to $5 I will pass.


And I complained when I paid $150.00 a case (1K) for 7.62 NATO ball?:vs_laugh:

I have a gold mine in ammo right now, IF I wanted to sell it, all the calibers that are in demand.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> And I complained when I paid $150.00 a case (1K) for 7.62 NATO ball?:vs_laugh:
> 
> I have a gold mine in ammo right now, IF I wanted to sell it, all the calibers that are in demand.


between ammo and canning lids, I should almost have enough money for my luxury bunker!!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I need to shoot some of the blazer 525 packs that were 2 for $35 , I must have bought them around when FBHO got into the Oral Office.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> I need to shoot some of the blazer 525 packs that were 2 for $35 , I must have bought them around when FBHO got into the Oral Office.


I have a bunch of federal 525 22 bricks from when GWB was in office for $8.88.... and they checked ID to see if I was 18.. they used to ask if they were for a pistol or rifle (had to be 21 for pistol ammo) I usually replied that they wouldn't fit in a pistol...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I wish PSA would buy the firearms division.


----------

